
Why you would need 5G? - hack_mmmm
https://medium.com/@manumish/notes-5g-what-the-heck-it-is-and-why-you-would-need-it-5427535412d6#.4kl603jeu
======
niftich
Solid post.

> _In the new world, you will take control of your health data — and decide
> who you share that data with._

This made me chuckle, because it's utterly unrelated to 5G and entirely a
function of laws, terms-of-service, and consumer power. But anyway,

'5G' right now is an idealized target of big-picture requirements like more
bandwidth, efficiency, coverage, 'more of everything'. You'll need more actual
fiber in the ground to get there [1][2]. But once we do, anything that vomits
massive amount of data on the wire is a possible use-case.

Networked cars? Sure. Sensor data, healthcare, IoT? Live video, VR, AR? Yeah.
Broadcast, even though we've had non-packet-switched-broadcast-networks-
for-a-100-years? Why not, we have capacity!

[1] [http://www.ciena.com/connect/blog/5G-wireless-needs-fiber-
an...](http://www.ciena.com/connect/blog/5G-wireless-needs-fiber-and-lots-of-
it.html)

[2] [https://backchannel.com/the-next-generation-of-
wireless-5g-i...](https://backchannel.com/the-next-generation-of-
wireless-5g-is-all-hype-1790239b8ca8)

~~~
hack_mmmm
Thanks for sharing these link. I agree on your points. It will take a huge
effort, more actual fiber in the ground everywhere

